# Possible attack.



## Sonia (Oct 4, 2010)

What am I gonna do?

One of my favorite chickens is missing, and there's evidence of an attack...

But if that's true, then why isn't the other little one gone?

What am I gonna do?... I'm so confused and heartbroken, too.. 
And it's so obvious that they need a new cage.. Or some patch work done.

I hate mondays so much. My poor, poor chicken.


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2010)

It's obviously Rydian, Gameboy etc v_v


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2010)

(Rydian) I r no fox, I lack one of them knot-things. Also not a wedge-muzzle, and retractable claws, and I can speak english and know the difference between sex, [censored], and eating live hens.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> (Rydian) I r no fox, I lack one of them knot-things. Also not a wedge-muzzle, and retractable claws, and I can speak english and know the difference between sex, [censored], and eating live hens.


That's a creepy description.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 4, 2010)

The jolting feeling upon realization that a beloved animal is missing is one of life's most painful feelings.

I do hope it turns up.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a conversation with a creepy person.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 6, 2010)

I grew up on a farm, and several times a year I'd make the unfortunate discovery of chicken/goose/duck parts scattered outside their pen. Our problem was coyotes, even though the pens were secure, they'd always find a way to sneak in, even with a couple guard dogs. There was one kinda cool story, one of our ducks was attacked, and lost one of his legs, but he survived, and lived for several more years just hopping around on one foot.


----------



## Midna (Oct 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> (Rydian) I r no fox, I lack one of them knot-things. Also not a wedge-muzzle, and retractable claws, and I can speak english and know the difference between sex, [censored], and eating live hens.


I lack explicit knowledge of the biology of the _Vulpes_ family. Whatcha mean by knot thingee and wedge muzzle?

Also, I offer my consolations, Sonia. It's terrible to find an animal has died. It really is.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 6, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I lack explicit knowledge of the biology of the _Vulpes_ family. Whatcha mean by knot thingee and wedge muzzle?


I'm referring to how foxes have a more pointed and triangular muzzle (wedge-shaped) while other canines usually have more broad and not pointed muzzles.

And the knot thing... uh... I'll just say "it involves the penis" and be done.


----------



## Sonia (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks a whole bunch for the words of support guys.

No, she never turned up, but my dad says we're going to get more chickens.
And I'm gonna patch up some holes and put locks on the cages.

The other chicken that shared the cage with the one who disappeared is now in my room in a cage, for fear that she might disappear, too.

And she's my dearly departed mother's favorite hen.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I lack explicit knowledge of the biology of the _Vulpes_ family. Whatcha mean by knot thingee and wedge muzzle?



Somebody call for me?

...oh


We have the same problem with our yard-birds.
Damn chickenhawks.

(and before Rydian says it, if I had eaten them, I'd admit it!)


----------



## .Chris (Oct 7, 2010)

oh, im so sorry...
i wish that u could have found it, though
i hate it when pets go missing...


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 7, 2010)

As long as your cock and hens are still there, there's no need to worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just remembered when also one of my fav chicken(I used to talk to it) went missing though we don't blame the _Vulpes_ family for it since my neighbors here are way much more dangerous than them.


----------



## Sonia (Oct 7, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> As long as your cock and hens are still there, there's no need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't have any roosters, because they just bully our hens.

This one we used to have pecked little Ruth's head until there was blood all over it. And he even had the girls doing that to her!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

Chickens are unusual creatures. 
Here's an odd little experiment to do with them:

Get yourself a white chicken. Don't name it because you're going to lose it. 
Draw a red dot on the back of it's head with a marker.
The rest of the chickens will peck it to death within a day. 
(Some people say they will also eat their former companion)
Same is true if you draw the red dot on your leg. 
They'll run you off with all their pecking.

I don't know if they see the red and think "Ladybug!" or if they think "Blood!" 
but either way they think "Food!"


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Sonia (Oct 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Chickens are unusual creatures.
> Here's an odd little experiment to do with them:
> 
> Get yourself a white chicken. Don't name it because you're going to lose it.
> ...




That sounds like a cruel experiment.


----------

